# Aerobars for VO2 handlebars



## canadianrider99 (May 27, 2008)

I just recently bought a Look 595 with VO2 handlebars. The bike is awesome ! Feels like you are cheating when climbing. One problem with the shape of the VO2 handlebars I am having problems finding a set of aerobars I can use . Any suggestions.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I will be taking delivery of my 595 next week and I was planning on using Oval's aerobar extensions with one of their under only SCCS (stem cap clamp system). It is a good compromise unless you are going to be doing long distances but for typical short TT's you use the extensions as grip and the bar itself as a rest pad - it will also be pretty light. Mind you probably have to use Oval stem - can post some pics when I get my sorted in a few weeks.


----------

